# Ex husband cheated-still vindictive 2 years later



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

So here's my question: why would somebody who cheated, left, is still with the OW be so vindictive. My ex cheated when I was pregnant with bub #2, and left when she was a few weeks old and my other one was a toddler. He moved in with the OW (teenage at the time). It has been 2 years and the bastard still continues to be vindictive! To give an example, his official anniversary with OW is the day after my birthday. Another example, this year would have been our 5 years marriage/10 years together. On the anniversary, he brought her to my house when dropping off the kids. He has never brought her before or since. She never got out. We got married in our backyard. It's like he just WANTS to rub it in my face-all the hurt he caused me. Why? It's so off. I get it. It's done. I moved on. I fell in love again. Why be such a douche? How can somebody be that heartless. Any ideas?
ps. when we text about the kids now, he always refers to himself as "we". God, what a tool.:banghead:


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Why would you care? You're rid of a pos and she's got a pos. Don't waste any more time worrying about why he does what he does.

My sisters ex hb was living with his gf when they met; she had a toddler and was pregnant. Sound familiar? My sister was 19 and he was 33. Guess what happened? Yep, cheated with my idiot sister, left gf, married my sister, and turned out to be the biggest pos you can imagine. Made her life miserable. Two kids later they are divorced, he pays nothing, hasn't seen the kids for almost 8 years, and we're not even sure where he lives. She learned a hard lesson, it's just a shame her two kids now don't have a father thanks to her lesson. Believe me when I say you got the better end of this deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

It sounds so familiar that I'm a little blown away...


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

One more little tidbit regarding what a pos my sisters ex is: the gf moved out of state back to her parents. He paid nothing for the kids he'd abandoned, never saw them, or had anything to do with them. He then had the nerve to claim them on his taxes! Her parents filed a complaint with the IRS as they were the ones supporting the kids. It took the IRS 3 seconds to realize he was full of sh!t and disallow his claim, and they penalized him for it. And he has two kids from his first wife that hate his guts and have nothing to do with him now. I hear he's got 9 or 10 kids these days. We tried to tell my sister he was a dirtbag, but she was 19 and knew everything. I think the worst thing about it is that there's always some stupid b!tch willing to get involved with a scumbag like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He probably sees nothing wrong with bringing her over. 

He is an idiot. So glad you are not with him anymore.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

As Jellybeans said, he may just be an idiot. Or, he may just like getting a reaction from you. He may enjoy knowing that even after all this time, he can still hurt you or upset you. Some people just get off on pushing other people's buttons. 

So, don't let him push yours. I know it can be very hard, but I also think "fake it 'til you make it" can actually work in this situation. People who are looking for a hurt reaction often don't really know what to do if they don't get it. Not giving them the reaction they expect, or even displaying the exact opposite of what they expect, can eventually make them stop trying to get their button-pusher high from you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> So, don't let him push yours. I know it can be very hard, but I also think "fake it 'til you make it" can actually work in this situation. Not giving them the reaction they expect, or even displaying the exact opposite of what they expect, can eventually make them stop trying to get their button-pusher high from you.


:iagree:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You're trying to understand the motives of someone who is selfish and doesn't concern themselves with your well being. This is a futile and worthless task.

Concerning yourself with why someone else would act in a manner towards you is not healthy. Instead, focus on your reaction to this kind of treatment, because that is the only thing you can control.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> He probably sees nothing wrong with bringing her over.





COguy said:


> You're trying to understand the motives of someone who is selfish and doesn't concern themselves with your well being. This is a futile and worthless task.


:iagree:


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Let your man open the door next time to receive the kids..


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Because he's morally bankrupt and he just keeps proving it.


----------

